# American Obesity Epidemic



## Big Smoothy (Mar 26, 2004)

We've all been reading about the obesity epidemic in the USA in recent years.  It is now considered so bad that health care costs are being tallied.  

But the real thing that surprises me is just looking at people.  Where I live obesity is likely less than 3%.

When I return to the states to visit I see people with butts that are 3 feet wide.  Waistlines are gargantuan.  Ankles swollen.   Do you ever notice this at restaurants, malls, and other public places?

Some studies says it's because calorie intake has increased.  Some nutriontionist link it to large portions and 'super-sizing.'  Today, some researchers began pointing their fingers at fructose, the corn ingredient that sweetens sodas.  One doctor claims there is an obesity virus.  Sedentary lifestyle.  Suburban dependance on the car.  It's likely a combination of several interlinking factors. 

Please add your thoughts and opinions, observations.

Do you think this fattening trend can be reversed in the foreseable future?

I put this post here, hoping it's in the right place.


----------



## Nate (Mar 26, 2004)

I was in Wal-Mart yesterday and I saw an overweight woman rip open a bag of Trans Fat laden cookies and start stuffing them in her mouth.  Then she gave some to her fat kid.

Horrible.  

I have so much to say on this topic but I've gotta run to a meeting...more later.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 26, 2004)

_If suicide is considered a crime. Why not build a law to make suicidal lifestyle a crime too ? _


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

People just don't get it.  They are waiting for a miracle pill that just melts fat off while they sit on their rear and watch tv.  It's not gonna happen watching tv nor is that miracle pill ever gonna come!  Until people start cutting back on what they eat, watch portion sizes and calories, plus add in excercise of some sort to the mix they will continue to stay large.

I have a sister, she has been very large for years.  At one point she use to weigh 115 pounds.  She had gone to Weight Watchers and lost a good amount of weight to reach that weight, she had her third child, over time the weight came back and more.  She started back at Weight Watchers not long after the Holidays, she has dropped 40lbs if not more.  My Mom would consistantly say to me that I should help her...But until that person is ready to see there is a problem, you can not help them.  It has to be a decision they make on their own.  When that happens, then give them the tools needed to reach their goal or just be there for the support they will need.  JMO.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 26, 2004)

Another thing -- I think the recent "Carb Watching" diets are a good thing.  Simply stated because I think once people get a taste of weight loss, we want more and then look for other ways to accomplish this.  This is our nature as an individual -- once we get a taste of the "good stuff", we automatically look for ways to get it more often and get more of it.

In turn, I think this spurs people's interest to get into a gym and take on some physcial activity.

Yes, I think Americans can change their physiques, we're a vain country, that's why plastic surgery and weight loss surgeries are so prominant in this country.  I am not the exception in this example.

Another downfall of Americans is the availability of convenience, i.e., fast food restaurants and delivery.  I think too many times, we're tired from working all day and don't really wanna cook.  It is much easier to stop at Chik-Fil-A or Mickey D's and pick up burgers and fries.  I AM the exception in this example.   

All good points and all good information.  But Jodie is right, until the individual person decides to change their ways and habits, we will continue to be a FAT nation.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 26, 2004)

FYI, I am NOT part of the fat nation.


----------



## Ralph Wiggum (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> People just don't get it.  They are waiting for a miracle pill that just melts fat off while they sit on their rear and watch tv.  It's not gonna happen watching tv nor is that miracle pill ever gonna come!  Until people start cutting back on what they eat, watch portion sizes and calories, plus add in excercise of some sort to the mix they will continue to stay large.


I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 26, 2004)

what i love is when you watch a news telecast and they have a report on american obesity and they show closeups of fat peoples arses walking down the street, i crack up whenever i see those, then i break out and do about 20 pushups


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 26, 2004)

I take alot of pride in not being in that statistic...


----------



## Phred (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> People just don't get it.  They are waiting for a miracle pill that just melts fat off while they sit on their rear and watch tv.  It's not gonna happen watching tv nor is that miracle pill ever gonna come!  Until people start cutting back on what they eat, watch portion sizes and calories, plus add in excercise of some sort to the mix they will continue to stay large.
> 
> I have a sister, she has been very large for years.  At one point she use to weigh 115 pounds.  She had gone to Weight Watchers and lost a good amount of weight to reach that weight, she had her third child, over time the weight came back and more.  She started back at Weight Watchers not long after the Holidays, she has dropped 40lbs if not more.  My Mom would consistantly say to me that I should help her...But until that person is ready to see there is a problem, you can not help them.  It has to be a decision they make on their own.  When that happens, then give them the tools needed to reach their goal or just be there for the support they will need.  JMO.



I was looking for the magic pill up until a year ago when I started lifing again and more recently eating cleaner.  There are a few folks in my life that I wish I could convince to eat better.  But like is was said by JLB001, you cannot help those who do not want help.  I am trying to lead by example, maybe I can help that way.


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 26, 2004)

i have slowly started to convert my mom into a better eater, but there still is a long way to go.  the best is as you said to lead by example, people always wonder why i have so much energy and i just say i workout like a madman and eat really clean, i then get all exited and gitty as a school boy hyping them up on the benefits, hopefully i can change a few minds on it


----------



## Ralph Wiggum (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> what i love is when you watch a news telecast and they have a report on american obesity and they show closeups of fat peoples arses walking down the street, i crack up whenever i see those, then i break out and do about 20 pushups


(Sad but True) Everybody in my extended family(mother's side) is obese. Everytime I eat-out with them, they always crack jokes about what & how much I eat. Usually it is not really that healthy, but it isn't what they might typically eat. But for some strange reason, whenever I look at them eat, it makes my hunger decrease.  They are always complaining about their weight, they usually are on the "Diet Coke" Diet(order everything on the menu, supersized & a Diet Coke), and have health and self-esteem problems. I try to get them to eat better, but they always complain that it doesn't taste as good. 

You have to work for what you want, everything comes with a price.


----------



## derekisdman (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Ralph Wiggum *_
> (Sad but True) Everybody in my extended family(mother's side) is obese. Everytime I eat-out with them, they always crack jokes about what & how much I eat. Usually it is not really that healthy, but it isn't what they might typically eat. But for some strange reason, whenever I look at them eat, it makes my hunger decrease.  They are always complaining about their weight, they usually are on the "Diet Coke" Diet(order everything on the menu, supersized & a Diet Coke), and have health and self-esteem problems. I try to get them to eat better, but they always complain that it doesn't taste as good.
> 
> You have to work for what you want, everything comes with a price.



Haha I feel ya man, "diet coke"    it's too funny.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 26, 2004)

Look at the bulk of the American diet.

Giant bag of partially hydrogenated vegetable oil washed down with a liter of high fructose corn syrup.  (Thats just a snack!)


----------



## Vieope (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Ralph Wiggum *_
> they usually are on the "Diet Coke" Diet(order everything on the menu, supersized & a Diet Coke)



_ That is funny and sad. It is the same thing as the "fat loss product" diet. _


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

When I do venture back home to visit my Mom, I usually stop at the food store to pick up foods I will eat or bring it with me when cutting.  She looks at me like I am completely nuts when I take out a package of chicken and a bag of frozen veggies.  Then...as I am cooking the chicken, she'll ask 50 questions as to what I am cooking it with(usually just steak seasoning, opions, shrooms in a pan with some pam.).  When its done, she'll ask to try it...then tell me it is good, and then proceed to tell me another 50 reasons why she can't eat healthy.  I don't get it.   She'll also be the one telling me I am not eatting heathly and that my health suffers because I'm not eatting good.    I guess good to her is pizza and McD's.    My favorite is when she tells me I am getting too skinny!  I'm like hell, I'm 120lbs and about 9% bodyfat when she tells me that crap.  And then tells me I finally have shapely legs!  Go figure...I get the bad genetics in that dept. from her.


Oh...when we do Krispy Kremes...its usually a dozen, 6 for me and 6 for Craig and two diet cokes. LMAO   less guilty feeling.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 26, 2004)

_ Fat individuals have the best excuses for nothing eating healthy. They are very smart.  _


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 26, 2004)

I always get a kick out of people stuffing their faces with donuts as they are pulling out of dunkin donuts as I am pulling in to get my coffee.  

I do think the food industry should bear a lot of the blame.  Its important to know what you eat, but they hide a lot of crap in there.  They are tricky SOB's. 

Also, I am not obese here, but I would be considered plus size if I moved to Greece.


----------



## Flex (Mar 26, 2004)

I didnt take the time to read all the posts,

but i think the #1 reason is cuz people wait til it's too late.


----------



## Stickboy (Mar 26, 2004)

Where I live, I see obese people all the time.  When you see them as a family, even the kids are obese.

If you happen to see an obese family eating, where is it?  It's at MickyD's and the like.  These idiots eat it 4 times or more a week.
(BTW, I'm basing it on the fast food bags I see some of my neighbors brining in when they come home).

If people want to eat themselves to death, I guess that's thier choice.  It's sad and pathetic, really.  

Then again, I don't think my tax dollars should have to pay for the health problems they will get later.  I'm a big believer in personal responsibility.  You do it to yourself, you PAY for it yourself.

I've said it before, I'll say it again.  Look at the school lunches.  Not the best thing to be eating.  Look at how many schools have soda machines and whatnot in them.  What, exactly, are we telling the kids?

We are not going to convince those adults that choose to eat fast food everyday.  We (as a society) *might* be able to convince children to do so.  The adults, I fear, might be a lost cause.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 26, 2004)

According to the Governments criteria I am obese, despite being around 10% BF.


----------



## zakk (Mar 26, 2004)

i'm still 20 pounds away from NOT being part of that majority.

From expereince, I can tell you its a lot of things.  Mostly its the "I have no time" and "its my genetics" are how we/they rationalize it.

For me, it was the fateful day on 7/21 when I said "I'm done being fat" 

a few triathlons and some serious weight/cardio work months later, I'm about 30 pounds away from 10% BF.  I can't fucking wait.


----------



## wrestlos (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> I didnt take the time to read all the posts,
> 
> but i think the #1 reason is cuz people wait til it's too late.



then u wake up, look in the mirror and say
"shit i'm fat"
that will never happen to me again.....


----------



## Flex (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by wrestlos *_
> then u wake up, look in the mirror and say
> "shit i'm fat"
> that will never happen to me again.....



well, thats not what most people say i guess


----------



## Flex (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by zakk *_
> i'm still 20 pounds away from NOT being part of that majority.
> 
> From expereince, I can tell you its a lot of things.  Mostly its the "I have no time" and "its my genetics" are how we/they rationalize it.
> ...



good for you bro, thats great to hear


----------



## Flex (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> According to the Governments criteria I am obese, despite being around 10% BF.



Fatass


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by wrestlos *_
> then u wake up, look in the mirror and say
> "shit i'm fat"
> that will never happen to me again.....




i say this everyday


----------



## Flex (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i say this everyday



ya, you should be ashamed weighing all of 83lbs 

well, you know how you always make fun of me...i have the "opposite complex" of you, and they both suck


----------



## tryintogetbig (Mar 26, 2004)

i don't know the whole story regarding the McDonalds being sued but I think it is  funniest thing when the person sued McDonalds and won, they were blaming them for being fat and what not.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 26, 2004)

umm i weigh almost double that.. check out my fat ass!

<--Exhibit A, Fat Ass.


----------



## Ralph Wiggum (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by tryintogetbig *_
> i don't know the whole story regarding the McDonalds being sued but I think it is  funniest thing when the person sued McDonalds and won, they were blaming them for being fat and what not.


The Government is in the process of coming out with a Bill to prevent anyone from suing FastFood Resturants for issue like that.


----------



## IronSlingah (Mar 27, 2004)

LET PEOPLE DIE IF THEY WANT. 
America is going to go bankrupt in a few years if something dosnt change. Social Security is about to be completly overburdend in 4-7 years when the babyboom generation retires and on top of that in the 1930`s the average age of death was 68 which means only 3 years of social security benifits now people are pushing 80+  average. Obesity and Smoking are the only things that can keep this in check unless we start doing euthanasia which is unlikely.


THIS IS NOT SARCASIM!!


----------



## Sweep14 (Mar 27, 2004)

Thats why as soon as I graduate college I'm heading straight to Mexico.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I always get a kick out of people stuffing their faces with donuts as they are pulling out of dunkin donuts as I am pulling in to get my coffee.
> 
> I do think the food industry should bear a lot of the blame.  Its important to know what you eat, but they hide a lot of crap in there.  They are tricky SOB's.
> ...



I used to date a Greek girl; it was the same thing with her.  She was 5'7" like 135 (A lot of that in her bra ).  That is certainly not overweight by my standards, or anyone else's for that matter.  

If she ever went to Greece she would come back 10 pounds lighter becaue she starved herself.  Everyone there told her she was fat.  None of her friends ever ate.  Their caloric intake was approximately 80% alcohol from what I heard.  To be honest, I would rather people be too fat than malnourished, but maybe that's just me...


----------



## seabee (Mar 27, 2004)

I don't know how fat people that get fit, do it.  They deserve alot of credit.  I'm at 9 % and I cannot lose 5 friggin lbs!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 27, 2004)

I weigh quite a bit more than 135


----------



## Pepper (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sweep14 *_
> Thats why as soon as I graduate college I'm heading straight to Mexico.



Yeah, b/c life is better in Mexico!


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by seabee *_
> I don't know how fat people that get fit, do it.  They deserve alot of credit.  I'm at 9 % and I cannot lose 5 friggin lbs!!!


it's the same thing as getting stronger, it is a lot easier to gain strength early on then later,  it is a lot easier to lose the first 5 lbs. then the last 5.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Yeah, b/c life is better in Mexico!



Life is better in Mexico for an Amercan citizen, if income in coming in because of the cost of living and lifestyle.   South East Asia provides a much better life than in the U.S.   More time, affordable necessities, good weather, and less complications.  All I pay for is my rent, motor-bike and gym fees.  No mail coming in.  No distractions.  Except for the beautiful women.


----------



## Flex (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mr_Snafu *_
> South East Asia provides a much better life than in the U.S.



living anywhere in the world but the U.S. is unthinkable in my mind. Do they still cane you if you spit in the street? This may sound ethnocentric, but No fuckin way is S.E. Asia, or south east anythign for that matter better than the U.S.


----------



## wrestlos (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> umm i weigh almost double that.. check out my fat ass!
> 
> <--Exhibit A, Fat Ass.


that looks fine to me.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> living anywhere in the world but the U.S. is unthinkable in my mind. Do they still cane you if you spit in the street? This may sound ethnocentric, but No fuckin way is S.E. Asia, or south east anythign for that matter better than the U.S.



1) Have you lived outside of the U.S. before?

2) They have never caned people in South East Asia for spitting on the street.  In Singapore there may have been a law about that.  If so, it is only Singapore.  A small city.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mr_Snafu *_
> 1) Have you lived outside of the U.S. before?
> 
> 2) They have never caned people in South East Asia for spitting on the street.  In Singapore there may have been a law about that.  If so, it is only Singapore.  A small city.




From experience I can tell you life in my native country is much easier.  Everything is cheap in El Salavador.  If I wanted to I could save up a good amount of money and be rich over there.  I can not get used to lifestyle there though.  It would be easy to be a bber over there since food is very very dirt cheap.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mr_Snafu *_
> 1) Have you lived outside of the U.S. before?
> 
> 2) They have never caned people in South East Asia for spitting on the street.  In Singapore there may have been a law about that.  If so, it is only Singapore.  A small city.




You've got it right.  I've lived in Thailand, malaysia, singapore, taiwan.  Less crime, public schools were great for us poor folks .  Really not much difference in their major cities from New York city where I also have lived except for some language barriers. (Singapore is definately far cleaner, Bangkok alot dirtier....but other than that)    I've thought about returning but it would be hard for my husband.  In the Far East, before I came to America, the misconception  was that everyone would eventually be raped and robbed within 1 year of setting foot on American soil.  So, I have to convince my folks back home that America isn't so bad afterall (though I have been carjacked).  Once you live in these respective places,  all these differences become very trivial and you find that, despite cultural differences, we are all driven by similar wants and instincts and things just seem to very adaptable.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 29, 2004)

That's interesting Bandaidwoman.  I lived in Bangkok also.  In Saigon now.  I will return to Thailand to live and work one day, but for now, conditions are better here for TEFLers.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Mar 29, 2004)

Excuse my ignorance, what are TEFlers?  I envy you.  I miss that part of the world very much.   Once my daughter gets older I plan to join doctors without borders for a month at a time and work in different parts of South East Asia.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 29, 2004)

TEFL is Teaching English as a Foreign Language.  
I teach children, adults, college students, privates, business men and anyone in between.  

You want to live in China, Korea, Indonesia, Japan, Twaiwan, Thailand, Vietnam, United Arab Emirates, Russia, or Eastern Europe?  

Teach English.  Native speakers needed.  here are some sites:
you don't need to know the local language - they don't want you to know it.  

eslcafe.com - www.ajarn.com - teflasia.com - among others.

google.com: teflinternational

If your into body building you could do it here.  You have lots of time to train and sleep.  

(sorry for getting this thread off topic).


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 29, 2004)

How much is pay in american cash?  That sounds like an easy gig.


----------



## Y2Yzir13 (Mar 29, 2004)

According to little tests I took in the Internet I am obese. I am 6'5, 250 pounds and my reccomended weight should be 190-210. That just seems real skinny. I guess its cuz muscle weighs more than fat....now I just gotta finish converting the fat I got left into muscle. It's just so damn hard to get rid of that ab fat.


----------



## Akateros (Mar 29, 2004)

It was a BMI test, wasn't it? BMI is a giant load of horseshit for anyone with even a smidgeon more than "average" (that is, virtually no) muscle. Arnold Schwarzenegger is obese. Sylvester Stallone was obese in Rocky....

BMI, in my opinion, is the single stupidest idea to hit the diet and weight-loss industry since tapeworm eggs -- and has probably caused more damage.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mr_Snafu *_
> Please add your thoughts and opinions, observations.
> 
> Do you think this fattening trend can be reversed in the foreseable future?



If I were to point at the biggest single factor (there are multiple), it has to be fast food. 

If you look at past generations they just simply did not eat the crap we (we as in our current generation) eat today. Even when I was a child we did not go out to eat, my mother cooked dinner every night. 

There are many factors, but the typical American diet of fast food is the largest contributor to obesity in my opinion.

Can it be reversed? Yes, it will take some time though. Many restaurants are already headed in the right direction, Subway is helping out quite a bit, many are following their lead.


----------



## IronSlingah (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Akateros *_
> It was a BMI test, wasn't it? BMI is a giant load of horseshit for anyone with even a smidgeon more than "average" (that is, virtually no) muscle. Arnold Schwarzenegger is obese. Sylvester Stallone was obese in Rocky....
> 
> BMI, in my opinion, is the single stupidest idea to hit the diet and weight-loss industry since tapeworm eggs -- and has probably caused more damage.



Yeah i wonder if these census people who calculated the number of obese people used BMI or actuall bodyfat %.


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 29, 2004)

blame for obesity defiantely has to be pointed towards bad diets, but also for sheer laziness of people.  I mean why should a go to the store when i can order it online.  Lazy people really piss me off, i mean how hard is it to flush the toilet or throw away your garbage in the trash can, you can burn some extra calories that way, drop a lb. a year.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> How much is pay in american cash?  That sounds like an easy gig.



In Saigon,

The going rate is $12 USD per hour.  26 hours of teaching per week, and one can save $1,000 USD per month if they want.  That's $12,000 per year.  Money can be legally wired home to a U.S. bank account.  

Korean privates pay from $15-20 per hour.

Cost of living: my apartment, furnished, cable/dvd, patio: $170
all utilities are included.

Renting a motorbike: $50 

Gym membership: real gym: $5 dollars per month
"Gym" with jacuzzi, steam room, sauna: $40 per month

Average meal: .75 cents on up

Pretty easy life.  You can survive by working 13 hours per week if you want.


----------



## gumshoe (Mar 30, 2004)

Im from Singapore. Errrrr, rite... CANING for SPITTING in Singapore. Bloody violence in the streets here every day too- i can't walk in the streets safely at all. Lots of maiming and decapitations. Please, whatever you do, don't come!!!!


----------



## Stickboy (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm seriously considering moving to Ireland in a couple of years.  Would be better if I can land a job with an airline there first .

It's not because I don't think the US is great, because I do.  It's more a case of I'd rather be closer to my family, and with my wife being German, it's a hell of a lot closer to her folks than the US is.
She'd be happy, and so would I.

From my experience, it doesn't really matter where you live.  There is going to be crime and violence.  Some places just have less of it than others.  Then again, I prefer places that speak languages I already speak.

(I lived in Japan for 4 years.  It was cool, but I was happy when I left.  On the other hand, I would have stayed in Germany forever if my employer would have let me.)


----------



## Jodi (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Re: American Obesity Epidemic*



> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> If I were to point at the biggest single factor (there are multiple), it has to be fast food.
> 
> If you look at past generations they just simply did not eat the crap we (we as in our current generation) eat today. Even when I was a child we did not go out to eat, my mother cooked dinner every night.
> ...


 You can say that again.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mr_Snafu *_
> In Saigon,
> 
> The going rate is $12 USD per hour.  26 hours of teaching per week, and one can save $1,000 USD per month if they want.  That's $12,000 per year.  Money can be legally wired home to a U.S. bank account.
> ...



WTF!?!?!?!?!

This is very considerable!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 1, 2004)

Estoy feliz aqui mejor que los estados unidos por ahora....

Ven aca....


----------



## donescobar2000 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mr_Snafu *_
> Estoy feliz aqui mejor que los estados unidos por ahora....
> 
> Ven aca....


----------



## iMan323 (Apr 1, 2004)

Ok, here's a different perspecitve on obesity.  Obesity is very much a working/lower middle class thing.  As you move up the social ladder you will find fewer and fewer fat people.  In the 1980's obesity was four times more prevalent in the lower middle class families then in the upper middle class families.  In other words family of a car salesman is four times more likely to be fat then a family of, say, a dentist. Quote:

"These farming families...were the descedants of hungry immigrants from Germany and Scandinavia...Generation by generation, their families had eaten themselves into Americans.  Now they all had the same figure; same broad bottom, same buddha belly, same neckless join between turkey-wattle chin and sperm-whale torso.  The women had poured themselves into pink elasticized pantsuits; the men swelled against every seam and btton of their plaid shits and Dacron slacks. "  


Food for thought..


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 2, 2004)

> Now they all had the same figure; same broad bottom, same buddha belly, same neckless join between turkey-wattle chin and sperm-whale torso.  The women had poured themselves into pink elasticized pantsuits; the men swelled against every seam and btton of their plaid shits and Dacron slacks. "
> 
> 
> Food for thought..



^ On second thought....I just lost my appetite.

I am interest however, in looking at the racial, ethnic, geographical make up of obesity.  A lot of Filipinos in the Philippines seem to be obese.

In East Asia, obesity has surged significatntly, as many Asians are eating at KFC, which has outlets everywhere.

The result?  Diabetes, high cholesterol, and obesity.

Recent studies are showing that there is a huge, huge, increase in the average weight of Thais, for example, and that obesity has sky-rocketed.


----------



## iMan323 (Apr 2, 2004)

Well, I can't speak for the world, but who eats at chain fast-food places in the US?  I think it's safe to say that it's not people in the upper tax bracket.


----------

